# Another Mr. Nice Guy gets burned



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

> *Dear Prudence,*
> 
> I am a 31-year-old American Jewish woman who has been studying veterinary medicine and working in London for the past several years. I am ready to start a family. I recently ended a casual relationship with a man I desperately loved, but who wasn't ready to commit. Enter David, a tall, blue-eyed Jewish doctor I would be proud to introduce to my family (the antithesis of the dark, hipster man I still think about). David is sweet and kind and everything I could ask for, on paper. We are a couple of months in and he wants to meet my mom, but I'm scared my family will love him so much I will be pressured into marrying him. Here's my problem: He's bald. When we have sex it just sometimes feels like I'm banging an infant or grandpa and I get weirded out. I have never imagined being with a bald man for the rest of my life. I'd also like him to work out more than he does-I'm a workout junkie. All superficial things, but isn't passion and attraction an essential ingredient to a happy relationship? How do I improve a man without demoralizing his ego? How do I get past the baldness without resorting to asking him to wear a hat?
> 
> -Self-professed JAP


http://www.slate.com/articles/life/...birth_mother_wants_nothing_to_do_with_me.html

She says David "is sweet and kind and everything I could ask." But she still thinks about the "dark" hipster. 
David wants to meet her mother. Obviously, David is a nice guy. This is exactly how nice guys get screwed over.

If David ignored her more, flirted or cheated with younger more attractive women and showed a complete disinterest in marriage or commitment she would be more into him.

Either she will marry David and make him miserable or she will dump him. Either way another Mr. Nice Guy gets burned.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh be quiet.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

How do you get all that from one expression? She said nothing about the behaviour of the first guy other than that he wasn't ready to commit. And besides, she said that she desperately loved him. I don't really like her superficial reason for not liking David, because if it was that much of an issue she should never have gotten into a relationship with him. The issue seems to be that she's not attracted to him.


AngelClare said:


> http://www.slate.com/articles/life/...birth_mother_wants_nothing_to_do_with_me.html
> 
> She says David "is sweet and kind and everything I could ask." But she still thinks about the "dark" hipster.
> David wants to meet her mother. Obviously, David is a nice guy. This is exactly how nice guys get screwed over.
> ...


She left the other guy because he didn't want to commit. I'm guessing they'd already been in a relationship for a long time. She's not attracted to the first guy because he doesn't want to settle down.

If you're just trolling, then I guess I've been trolled, but this doesn't seem like a "nice guy" issue at all.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

There's medication/surgery for baldness.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Charmander said:


> She left the other guy because he didn't want to commit. I'm guessing they'd already been in a relationship for a long time. She's not attracted to the first guy because he doesn't want to settle down.


"I recently ended a casual relationship with a man I desperately loved, but who wasn't ready to commit"

Have you ever considered that the fact that he didn't want to commit was something that attracted her? People want what they can't have. That's why people play "hard to get."

She refers to David as "the antithesis of the dark, hipster man I still think about." What does dark mean? I'm pretty sure dark is the opposite of nice.

So she still thinks about the "dark" hipster who didn't want to commit but she's thinking about dumping the nice guy who is ready to meet her mother.

Why did she even mention her previous relationship if her feelings about her ex had nothing to do with her current problems? Why does she compare her current boyfriend (the antithesis of dark) with her ex?

We always talk about this "nice guy" topic abstractly but here we have a concrete example. I agree that often men exaggerate the problem but on the other hand women are often in denial about their attraction to "dark" guys who don't want to commit.

OBVIOUS DISCLAIMER: All women are not the same. We're just talking about some general patterns in the behavior of women in our society.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

kiirby said:


> Oh be quiet.


Just what I was gonna say. Well, in the same gist. I was thinking more of "Oh shut the **** up."


----------



## TJenkins602 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hmmm... I guess it is a good thing that I have hair. Is that how some women tend to feel about bald. This whole time I was looking for a barber. LOL!!!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

It doesn't matter, it isn't concrete because you can't possibly know why she prefers the first guy based on that simple description of him. "Dark" could just as easily refer to the colour of his skin.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Charmander said:


> It doesn't matter, it isn't concrete because you can't possibly know why she prefers the first guy based on that simple description of him. "Dark" could just as easily refer to the colour of his skin.


swarthy


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Charmander said:


> It doesn't matter, it isn't concrete because you can't possibly know why she prefers the first guy based on that simple description of him. "Dark" could just as easily refer to the colour of his skin.


Antithesis is a very strong word. It means the total opposite. She says David is sweet and kind it follows that if her ex is the antithesis of David then he is probably not sweet and kind. I think this is a pretty reasonable inference.

But everyone interprets language differently. You have a right to your interpretation.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

You're right, everyone interprets language differently. And people can also misinterpret language as well. Ever heard of the phrase "tall, dark and handsome"? In that usage, "dark" doesn't refer to personality traits. It's referring to dark hair and eyes. She describes the new guy as having blue eyes, which would be the opposite of dark eyes.

She uses the word antithesis right after she describes the new guy's physical appearance. So the obvious connection to be made here is that the hipster guy and the new guy are opposites physically. She never says anything about the hipster's temperament or personality. He may be just as nice and sweet as the new guy.

The only thing she mentions is that he didn't want to commit, which could mean any number of things, really. Maybe he didn't want anything long term. Or maybe he wanted to keep things casual and see other people on the side. Or maybe he dumped her and she's just using "he didn't want to commit" as a way to glaze over the reality of her being rejected. We really don't know. Not wanting to commit to her doesn't make him some kind of villain, either. So this isn't a case of "Bad Boy" vs. "Nice Guy".

Claiming that the lack of commitment is an attractive trait to her is a pretty far stretch. Obviously she is listing that aspect as a negative, as well as the reason why she is no longer with him. So I really don't see how you can claim she found that trait attractive at all. 

In addition, she goes on to explain that her issues with the new guy aren't related to how he treats her, but rather certain physical traits that she isn't attracted to. In fact, she flat out says that the way he treats her as ideal. She never says that she doesn't like that about him. That is a conclusion that you came to on your own. So really this has nothing at all to do with a Nice Guy being trampled on. It has to do with one specific woman liking one specific guy's personality, while struggling with not being very attracted to him physically.

I don't mean to be rude, but this is kind of how the whole "women love *******s" myth is perpetuated. People read into situations like this and add a context that just isn't there.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^Great response.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I Googled "He was the antithesis of" and here are the first few results that I got. It almost always refers to personality not physical appearance.



> He was the antithesis of the career politicians he was running against
> 
> He was the antithesis of what he could remember of the Reverend John Ross of Kirkcolm
> 
> ...


So, I interpret "the antithesis of the dark, hipster" as a reference to personality.

But I'll concede that maybe she didn't mean to imply that her ex bf was the complete opposite of someone she describes as sweet and kind. I don't want to go in circles arguing semantics.



> In fact, she flat out says that the way he treats her as ideal. She never says that she doesn't like that about him. That is a conclusion that you came to on your own.


That's not my conclusion. Just to be clear I DO NOT believe that being kind is a turn off to women. Women like men who treat them with kindness. But showing too much interest too soon is sometimes a turn off. And sometimes seeming disinterested is a turn on. It's paradoxical.

The nice guy will quickly see that you are an awesome woman and tell you he loves you if that's how he feels. The not-so-nice guy will never say "I love you" or make a commitment until you get so frustrated you're ready to leave. The drama of not knowing if he really loves you only makes you want him more. In contrast, a relationship with a nice guy may seem a little boring to women who subconsciously like drama.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

AngelClare said:


> http://www.slate.com/articles/life/...birth_mother_wants_nothing_to_do_with_me.html
> 
> She says David "is sweet and kind and everything I could ask." But she still thinks about the "dark" hipster.
> David wants to meet her mother. Obviously, David is a nice guy. This is exactly how nice guys get screwed over.
> ...


That's what you got from that? What I got was that if he had hair and worked out a bit more she'd be into him. She dumped the other guy for the behavior you're saying she'd be into...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^I don't think logic is factoring into his thought process.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Your words:


> So, I interpret "the antithesis of the dark, hipster" as a reference to personality.


Her words:


> "Enter David, a tall, blue-eyed Jewish doctor I would be proud to introduce to my family (the antithesis of the dark, hipster man I still think about)."


David: tall, blue-eyed, Jewish, doctor = Jewish parents will love him (as she admitted)

*Pros:*

-"Is sweet and kind","Everything I could ask for, on paper."

*Cons:*

-"On paper", "We are a couple of months in" (He lacks the history she has with her ex)

-"I will be pressured into marrying him." (Not because he's nice, but because he's a Jewish Doctor.)

-"Here's the problem: he's bald. Also, he doesn't work out enough, and um..." (I think she's using this as an excuse and reaching for others in order to downplay the two con's mentioned above. She's not ready to move on.)

This has nothing to do with how nice either one are. She didn't even say that. It's the guy she still loves, versus the new guy her parents will love for superficial reasons.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

so I would have no chance with her because I'm 5'10 and bald.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

afff said:


> so I would have no chance with her because I'm 5'10 and bald.


Why do you say that? The bald dude is in a relationship with her and having sex with her.

Unlike some here, I don't believe this has much to do with him being bald. He was bald when he attracted her into the relationship. The problem came when he asked to meet her mother after just two months. That's a common mistake nice guys make.

When you show too much interest too soon it's a turn off. Once she's turned off all your personal and physical flaws get magnified in her eyes. Also she's still attached to her ex which makes it difficult for her to develop strong feelings for someone else. She needed more time to sort her feeling out.

David should have backed off and enjoyed going out and sleeping with her without trying to make more of it. If he later noticed she wasn't that into him he should have dumped her.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

AngelClare said:


> Why do you say that? The bald dude is in a relationship with her and having sex with her.
> 
> Unlike some here, I don't believe this has much to do with him being bald. He was bald when he attracted her into the relationship. The problem came when he asked to meet her mother after just two months. That's a common mistake nice guys make.
> 
> ...


I didn't read it, but asking to meet your GIRLFRIEND'S mother is not a big deal. That couldn't possibly be what turned her off. It's your ****ing girlfriend for christ's sake, of course you would want to meet the family. Maybe a combination of smothering her in a lot of ways did it, yes. But the mom thing by itself would not be a big deal.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Oh be quiet.


Plus one


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

yeah, jewish families want their daughters to marry jewish men. My family is the same way. It is to preserve a culture. If she married an unjewish man and they had a son he would not be jewish due to the fact the husband is not. That is a major issue with some families. You also want to be married by 30. But he is a doctor, her family will love him.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

The wimminz don't like it if you are balding and don't work out?

Well ****, if I ever want to ditch my girlfriend and bang a 31 year old jewish lady I'm ****ed!

DAMN YOU FEMINAZI MISANDRISTS!


----------



## gollum22 (Mar 14, 2013)

Women are hardwired to perceive themselves as more valuable than men because from a biological perspective having babies is a big commitment from her but not from him. Therefore she doesn't get sexually attracted to nice guys because they are too easy to get and thus not as valuable to her. The harder she has to work to get a guy the more attractive he is because in her mind he must be worth it somehow. 

Basically guys, don't be easy, play hard to get, and she will be crawling at your feet. I've seen it work a million times. I rejected a girl once and she became super clingy and desperately wanted to get with me. Don't give any power to women it turns them off.


----------



## gollum22 (Mar 14, 2013)

TheTraveler said:


> yeah, jewish families want their daughters to marry jewish men. My family is the same way. It is to preserve a culture. If she married an unjewish man and they had a son he would not be jewish due to the fact the husband is not. That is a major issue with some families. You also want to be married by 30. But he is a doctor, her family will love him.


It's nothing to do with culture it's pure in-group racism. Jews are so ethnocentric the thought of marrying a Goy (cattle) is just too much to bear. Don't pretend otherwise.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Yep. Jews have some backward practices.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Sacrieur said:


> There's medication/surgery for baldness.


Not really. Not if you are severely bald. Rogaine usually only grows fuzz and propecia is batter at stopping it from falling out than growing back.


----------



## gollum22 (Mar 14, 2013)

Funny thing is Jews love crying about antisemitism all the time yet they are the worst racists in the world. Look how they treat the Palestinians just because they aren't Jews. It's an apartheid state and even has overtly racist laws. Biggest hypocrites in the world.


----------



## HitGirl (Mar 12, 2013)

gollum22 said:


> Funny thing is Jews love crying about antisemitism all the time yet they are the worst racists in the world. Look how they treat the Palestinians just because they aren't Jews. It's an apartheid state and even has overtly racist laws. Biggest hypocrites in the world.


Wow sexiest _and_ anti-semtic. You seem like a real catch....


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^He's expanding his mind, at least. Finding new groups to dislike and look down upon.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

gollum22 said:


> Basically guys, don't be easy, play hard to get, and she will be crawling at your feet. I've seen it work a million times. I rejected a girl once and she became super clingy and desperately wanted to get with me. Don't give any power to women it turns them off.


Exactly. I've experienced the same. It's a basic reality of relationships that I thought almost everyone understood. Too much interest too soon is a turn off.

On the Jewish thing, you're on your own. Devout Protestants or Muslims or any faith will only marry their own.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

^Protestants really? Never heard of that.

It's different with Jewish though. There are a lot that even if a person converts to Judaism, they'll still not accept that person as being Jewish. It's not just a religion, it's a culture.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

gollum22 said:


> Women are hardwired to perceive themselves as more valuable than men because from a biological perspective having babies is a big commitment from her but not from him. Therefore she doesn't get sexually attracted to nice guys because they are too easy to get and thus not as valuable to her. The harder she has to work to get a guy the more attractive he is because in her mind he must be worth it somehow.
> 
> Basically guys, don't be easy, play hard to get, and she will be crawling at your feet. I've seen it work a million times. I rejected a girl once and she became super clingy and desperately wanted to get with me. Don't give any power to women it turns them off.


So commitment is appealing to women, making them more discriminant. They might be more hesitant to pick up guys without getting to know them. Men though may tend to be less discriminant and aren't as worried about commitment.

Therefore, they don't have as much incentive to know more about a woman and they just cast out lines. They can just go around being nice to any girl who catches their fancy without necessarily looking for commitment.

More discriminate, women may be more careful about taking the bait.

"Nice guys" are just upset that they didn't get any bites, but they shouldn't complain because being "nice" doesn't come with any promises. "Nice guy" just means patronizing player.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

gollum22 said:


> It's nothing to do with culture it's pure in-group racism. Jews are so ethnocentric the thought of marrying a Goy (cattle) is just too much to bear. Don't pretend otherwise.


excuse me? No, you are wrong. We choose to marry jews for a specific reason. to keep the jewish blood line going. We are actually a small amount of people and if we want our child to be jewish you marry a jewish man. You can go insult a culture that is mind you, very respectful of others. We do not crusade and pressure others to convert like other religions do.

Still don't know why you would say marrying cattle. I'm sure all religions and people wouldn't want to marry a cattle(unless they're weird.) So... yeah. Unless it wasn't meant literally.

It's not just jewish families that do that with the marriage thing. It's all cultures. Mexicans want mexican babies, italian, cuban, african american, name a culture or race and you have that culture preservation mentality somewhere. It's unfair to only judge jews on it when it's something that happens literally EVERYWHERE


----------



## gollum22 (Mar 14, 2013)

TheTraveler said:


> excuse me? No, you are wrong. We choose to marry jews for a specific reason. to keep the jewish blood line going. We are actually a small amount of people and if we want our child to be jewish you marry a jewish man. You can go insult a culture that is mind you, very respectful of others. We do not crusade and pressure others to convert like other religions do.
> 
> Still don't know why you would say marrying cattle. I'm sure all religions and people wouldn't want to marry a cattle(unless they're weird.) So... yeah. Unless it wasn't meant literally.
> 
> It's not just jewish families that do that with the marriage thing. It's all cultures. Mexicans want mexican babies, italian, cuban, african american, name a culture or race and you have that culture preservation mentality somewhere. It's unfair to only judge jews on it when it's something that happens literally EVERYWHERE


What's keeping the blood line going got to do with culture. You just admitted it's racist. Hey everybody I am not racist but I only want to keep my white genes going. And Goy is a jewish word for non-jew which literally translates to cattle. That's how jews see non-jews, as cattle to be milked for their own greed. Jews don't push their religion on other's because they despise non jews. They are a racist in group that only cares about themselves why would they spread culture when it's really about race. And it may happen with other groups but Jews are by far the worst.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

At least she was straight up and dumped the guy rather than marry him then divorcing him and taking half of a doctors wealth. The dude dodged a bullet really.


----------



## AmIAlone (Nov 15, 2010)

gollum22 said:


> What's keeping the blood line going got to do with culture. You just admitted it's racist. Hey everybody I am not racist but I only want to keep my white genes going. And *Goy is a jewish word for non-jew which literally translates to cattle. That's how jews see non-jews, as cattle to be milked for their own greed. *Jews don't push their religion on other's because they despise non jews. They are a racist in group that only cares about themselves why would they spread culture when it's really about race. And it may happen with other groups but Jews are by far the worst.


Whoa there cowboy, where did she admit racism?

Also, as for what's bolded in the quote. I did a quick google search and found...

"Goy (Hebrew: גוי‎, regular plural ***** גוים or גויים) is the standard Hebrew biblical term for a "nation," including the "great nation" of Israel.[1] Use of the plural, "nations," to refer to non-Jews is found from "I will cast out the nations before thee" (Exodus 34:24) and long before Roman times it had also acquired the meaning of "gentile".[2] The latter is also its meaning in Yiddish."

Another from the link.

"In English, the use of the word goy can be controversial. Like other common (and otherwise innocent) terms, it may be assigned pejoratively to non-Jews.[6][7][8] To avoid any perceived offensive connotations, writers may use the English terms "gentile" or "non-Jew"."
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goy

I didn't see a single thing about cattle. So, if you don't mind, unless you provide a source don't spread false information.

Lastly, why are you bashing religion at all? What did Jewish people ever do to you personally that made you want to spit such hate? Don't forget that this is a forum for helping each other, not bashing someones beliefs or cultural/moral standards.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

infamous93 said:


> At least she was straight up and dumped the guy rather than marry him then divorcing him and taking half of a doctors wealth. The dude dodged a bullet really.


I don't se that she dumped him. In fact I think she was trying to make it work.:um


----------



## gollum22 (Mar 14, 2013)

What did they do? Why don't you ask the Palestinians that or maybe the Germans who were eating their own wallpaper because of the greedy Jewish bankers. Or how about the porn industry, or their control of American foreign policy which is wrecking the world for Israel. Jews only want to make a quick buck for themselves and at the expense of the goy if possible. I'm guessing your Jewish so you will defend yourselves no matter what.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

TheTraveler said:


> I don't se that she dumped him. In fact I think she was trying to make it work.:um


my bad, misread the story. Thought she was talking about the Doc when she said she recently ended a relationship...


----------



## AmIAlone (Nov 15, 2010)

gollum22 said:


> What did they do? Why don't you ask the Palestinians that or maybe the Germans who were eating their own wallpaper because of the greedy Jewish bankers. Or how about the porn industry, or their control of American foreign policy which is wrecking the world for Israel. Jews only want to make a quick buck for themselves and at the expense of the goy if possible. I'm guessing your Jewish so you will defend yourselves no matter what.


Once again, at least back up your information with where you obtained it. Are you a Palestinian? Are you German and eating your wallpaper? Where did you learn about the porn industry controlling American foreign policy?

For the record, I'm not Jewish. Nor do I name myself any religion. I just don't personally believe in bashing an entire religion, gender, or moral standing, based on half baked information from someone who seems to ooze toxic words out of his mouth over some hatred he refuses to back up with sources.

All of the people from the Jewish community I've personally met have done nothing wrong to me, or anyone I know for that matter, that would warrant such hatred as you're saying.

Also, inb4 "omg look it up yourself lol"


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

infamous93 said:


> my bad, misread the story. Thought she was talking about the Doc when she said she recently ended a relationship...


no worries :hug


----------



## gollum22 (Mar 14, 2013)

There is tons of info out there, we are on the internet after all.

http://www.jewwatch.com/






These are a good start for your journey of enlightenment.


----------



## AmIAlone (Nov 15, 2010)

gollum22 said:


> There is tons of info out there, we are on the internet after all.
> 
> http://www.jewwatch.com/
> 
> ...


Are you kidding me? You link me to a YouTube video and a random website claiming it to be legitimate information. You're right, it's the internet. _There's no way it can't be true!_ Next you're going to link a different poorly made website trying to convince me Free Masonry worships the devil and wants to enslave the world.

Link actual facts about current events. News reports, blogs from people actually living in what you're claiming, etc.

Now, don't link mindless conspiracy websites. It's just embarrassing. At first I thought you might have something constructive that I may not know about, but instead you link the same type of garbage I see about _literally_ every single race and religion out there today.

When it comes to trying to make a certain group look bad, all it takes is a few out of context sentences or replacing a few key words/phrases from the group to make it look evil. I could most likely do the same with all the posts you've made tonight to make it seem like you absolutely love Jews and think they should become the kings and queens of the known universe.

Now let's stop derailing this thread with off topic arguments. If you wish to continue this, well I would call it a debate but your last post isn't worthy of being called competition, further then take it to either private messages or post to my profile. As I said in my first post, this site is about helping. Not promoting hate for personal gain


----------



## gollum22 (Mar 14, 2013)

What personal gain lol? Dude, not every good argument can be presented fully in a quick response. The info is out their I've given you a good start. But I bet you won't even do the research you will just ignore it and continue pretending the world is fully of daisies. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## gollum22 (Mar 14, 2013)

Somebody gets it. Bravo sir.


----------



## gollum22 (Mar 14, 2013)

You too, OMG! Give me a hug Ayran brother. Do you fantasize about Iran dropping a nuke on Israel as well?


----------



## HitGirl (Mar 12, 2013)

gollum22 said:


> What personal gain lol? Dude, not every good argument can be presented fully in a quick response. The info is out their I've given you a good start. But I bet you won't even do the research you will just ignore it and continue pretending the world is fully of daisies. Ignorance is bliss.


You need to be careful my man, mods here don't like trouble makers, and you're walking a fine line trolling here. The fact that those people happen to be Jewish has zero to do with this thread, so you're veering it off topic. In your short time here, you've posted nothing but inflammatory things against one group or another. Amazing how you called yourself a "nice guy" in one thread. Stop fooling yourself. How did you even find this site and why do you find it necessary to troll? You belong on youtube with all the other ones.:no


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

obvious troll is obvious.



> When we have sex it just sometimes feels like I'm banging an infant or grandpa and I get weirded out.


sorry I couldn't help but laugh at this. I myself suffer from mpb but I don't think i've ever come across someone who thinks like that. or maybe I have?.. but frankly the comparisons are bizarre. I mean, an infant? is he 2 ft tall or something? still, I am very aware that baldness puts a lot of women off in terms of looks and overall I do feel self conscious about being bald (I always wear hats).



Sacrieur said:


> There's medication/surgery for baldness.


minoxidil and finasteride can only help if you are in the early stages of baldness. surgery is a better option if its extensive but it is expensive.


----------



## gollum22 (Mar 14, 2013)

peterparker said:


> Iran, Israel, Iraq. No difference to me. Let's bomb them all! LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOOR LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOOR LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOOR FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR


:teeth


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

...by the Jews (j/k)


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Many of my views have already been echoed in this thread, but one thing is worth repeating: many males claiming to be "nice guys" aren't really all that nice. You shouldn't be kind because you expect sex in return...you should be kind because it's the right thing to do.

And as far as the balding issue goes, well, some females may be bothered by this, but not all. My boyfriend is bald and I find him incredibly attractive. Plenty of other women like bald men too; look at all the ladies with the hots for Bruce Willis.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

gusstaf said:


> Many of my views have already been echoed in this thread, but one thing is worth repeating: many males claiming to be "nice guys" aren't really all that nice. You shouldn't be kind because you expect sex in return...you should be kind because it's the right thing to do.
> 
> And as far as the balding issue goes, well, some females may be bothered by this, but not all. My boyfriend is bald and I find him incredibly attractive. Plenty of other women like bald men too; look at all the ladies with the hots for Bruce Willis.


Kenny Chesney. His tractor sure is sexy. lol


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

German video from 1940?

Someone just referenced Nazi propaganda. And if there's one thing we all know about the Nazis, its that their views about Jewish people were scientific, balanced and fair. 

This thread went from crazy to crazier. Sorry Angelclare, she specifically states that the other guy wasn't ready to commit (reason for the breakup). We don't have to guess why the Jewish Doctor is not as appealing. She tells us outright, he would be perfect if he weren't bald and worked out more. Mystery solved.

But here is the bigger mystery.... Who cares?


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

You're only seeing what's on the surface. She's asking for advice because she thinks her parents will pressure her to marry him. But why is she so sure he wants to marry her? That's the real problem. 

If someone thinks after two months they have you so wrapped up they can marry you whenever they want its a problem. 

This is not really about baldness. That's just my opinion.


----------



## gollum22 (Mar 14, 2013)

gusstaf said:


> Many of my views have already been echoed in this thread, but one thing is worth repeating: many males claiming to be "nice guys" aren't really all that nice. You shouldn't be kind because you expect sex in return...you should be kind because it's the right thing to do.
> 
> And as far as the balding issue goes, well, some females may be bothered by this, but not all. My boyfriend is bald and I find him incredibly attractive. Plenty of other women like bald men too; look at all the ladies with the hots for Bruce Willis.


Having a bald head has nothing to do with amount of testosterone inside the body. It comes from the hair being sensitive to the testosterone.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

gollum22 said:


> Having a bald head has nothing to do with amount of testosterone inside the body. It comes from the hair being sensitive to the testosterone.


Yes, I realize that she got that particular fact wrong. Still, I agree with the overall attitude of the song...there's nothing wrong with being bald, and to some people, it's actually quite attractive.

Not that, in the end, the issue in the OP is really about baldness. I agree with others that the woman is using it as a front.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

TheTraveler said:


> yeah, jewish families want their daughters to marry jewish men. My family is the same way. It is to preserve a culture. If she married an unjewish man and they had a son he would not be jewish due to the fact the husband is not. That is a major issue with some families. You also want to be married by 30. But he is a doctor, her family will love him.





TheTraveler said:


> excuse me? No, you are wrong. We choose to marry jews for a specific reason. to keep the jewish blood line going. We are actually a small amount of people and if we want our child to be jewish you marry a jewish man. You can go insult a culture that is mind you, very respectful of others. We do not crusade and pressure others to convert like other religions do.


Wow that's really racist.

You get a gold (yellow?) star.


----------

